

Ask HN: Startup School Videos - gsmaverick

I was wondering if there was a way to watch the presentations from Startup School 2009.  I heard lots of good things about the talks and would love to watch them.
======
SwellJoe
<http://www.justin.tv/startupschool>

The Paul Buchheit talk seems to be missing, unfortunately.

~~~
gsmaverick
Yeah it is. That's the one I want to see the most.

